# Highest Blood Alcohol Level



## Maine iac (May 5, 2012)

What's the highest PBT you've had a pt blow?

Had one today at 0.391.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 5, 2012)

.542 at 1PM on a Thursday.

Why yes, they were found passed out behind the wheel of their vehicle in the middle of an intersection.


----------



## triemal04 (May 5, 2012)

The exact number I couldn't tell you.  Well over 500 though...in a conscious* patient.

Now that's what I call a pro!  :beerchug:




*ok...semi-conscious...but still able to talk...or at least slur.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 5, 2012)

Highest I have seen was .46 something. He was acting fine except for a slight slur and he reaked of booze. He rear ended a car at a stop light.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 5, 2012)

Do you folks carry breathalyzers in your bus? Or is it PD who shows up and does it?


----------



## Aidey (May 5, 2012)

The highest I've ever heard of from a reliable source was .69, yes the person was well practiced. I've had a few in the .5s. The most impressive one I have ever seen was the guy in full *withdrawal *at a *.32 *


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 5, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Do you folks carry breathalyzers in your bus? Or is it PD who shows up and does it?



PD does it, but I was working at the jail at the time of that one so I got to see the blood test results come back too.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> PD does it, but I was working at the jail at the time of that one so I got to see the blood test results come back too.



Gotcha - I'm curious: is it clinically significant how high somebody's BAC is? Or is it enough to know they're positive for ETOH?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2012)

13 year old female with .37 passed out cold with extremely shallow breathing.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2012)

.43 

I'm sure mine at the moment is at least in the twos.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm sure mine at the moment is at least in the twos.



I like your style!

I've seen .39 my friend had one at .58 the other night. Apparently awake, alert, oriented and ambulatory speaking with a very slight slur. I'd call BS but I trust her.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 6, 2012)

Highest I have seen was .580, and that was postop. 

Out of the hospital, the highest I have seen is in the .3s.


----------

